# Hop pellets to leaf/whole hops conversion



## NotAnAustralian (1/5/14)

So yes, sorry if this is a question that's been asked before (a search didn't bring anything up that I could see)
but after looking through a few of the recipes, it seems to be pretty standard thing in Australia to
use hop pellets, rather than leaf/whole hops. Issue for me is that over here (The UK) hop pellets
exist in roughly the same dimension as those drop bears that everyone kept warning me about
in Australia.

So I was wondering, is there a reasonably reliable way to convert quantities of pellets used
to leaf hops?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pk.sax (1/5/14)

I think from memory it is roughly 10% extra leaf hops when used in lieu of pellets.


----------



## davedoran (1/5/14)

Randy Mosher recommends 25% in his book Radical Brewing.
A lot of Some people go by 10% though

Link


----------



## mckenry (1/5/14)

Use beersmith and choose leaf/whole and the calcs are done for you.


----------



## NotAnAustralian (7/5/14)

Ok thanks guys,
I'll try experimenting along those guidelines and see about the results...


----------

